# Destroyed Test Cyp?



## -spartan-

went to brew some Test C and got the pan too hot i believe.
i had test c raw, Ba, BB and GSO in 200ml glassware, sitting in a pan of extra virgin olive oil(that’s what i had in hand). i have read where it works better than water but i am not sure that this point, as you can tell when water reaches boiling point.
i mixed the stuff up, then put it in the evoo after i felt like it was hot.
as soon as i put the mix into the oil, the Evoo started to smoke. 
which tells me i had the shit way too damn hot.
smoke point of evoo is 375°.
boiling point of test Cyp is between 208° and 214°.
so does this mean i have over heated the Cyp and ruined that batch? 

the next batch i was more cautious and it never got above 160° and everything mixed fine the heated in oven for 15 min at 180°


----------



## -spartan-

after further reading Massive G says in a older thread that heat will not destroy the hormone and that he bakes at 300° for an hour then vents. so i am hoping this brew is still okay.


----------



## squatster

Did you chuck it out?
Sucks- i burnt my first tren 15 years ago and never tried again
I do my black walnut syrup at 216 degree.
I wrecked 70 gallons of sap after 16 hours of boiling - 
My brisket came out great thow
I know- nothing to do with you test


----------



## -spartan-

no i have not chunked it yet. was wondering what everyone’s thoughts here would be first. i did run it through a .22 filter but that doesn’t do shit for the fact that i may have ruined it. i’m confused cause some people say to bake it at 300° and others just barely warm it. i guess it depends on the compound.


----------

